# CJ1M Problemas de comunicación con la PC



## Nandaosito (Sep 6, 2011)

Hola a todos.
El Problema:
Quiero descargar el programa de un PLC CJ1M CPU22 pero el momento de querer comunicarme usando el botón "Trabajar Online" del CX-Programer el led indicador del PLC para "COMM" solo titila unos pocos segundos y luego se apaga, y en la pantalla de la PC aparece "Fallo al conectar al PLC".
Lo que hice fue:
1.- Comprobar  que el dispositivo seleccionado en CX-Programmer coincide con el tipo de PLC que está conectado y la configuración de red de diálogo cambiar PLC
Esto es: 
a) en Device Type elijo: CJ1M.
b) en Settings -->CPU Type elijo: CPU22
c) en Network se cambia automaticamente de SYSMAC WAY a Toolbus (cambia cuando elijo el CJ1M en Device Type )
d) en Settings --> Driver--> Connection--> Port Name elijo el COM4
                                                      --> Baud Rate 9600
(Elijo el COM4 porque ese es el COM que aparece en MI PC cuando conecto el adaptador USB a RS232)

2.- La alimentación del PLC es 24 VDC (comprobado)
3.- La conexión entre la PC y el PLC (el cable que utilicé es es mismo que utilizo y funcioan muy bien con PLC's como CQM1 o CPM2A).

También intenté eligiendo en el CX-Programmer el "Online Automático", en esta opción, cada vez que aparece un nuevo PLC para buscar compatibilidad el led indicador del PLC para "COMM" solo titila unos pocos segundos y luego se apaga.

Tengo dos PLC's de los mismos y sucede lo mismo en ambos.

Alguna sugerencia? Qué puede estar mal?

Gracias


----------



## ecotronico (Sep 13, 2011)

Hola:

Yo una vez tuve problema de comunicación (com) con un PLC Delta DVP (específicamente el 10SX, a 24Vcc y salida Rele). El proveedor e explicó que la com del PLC es tipo MODBUS, incuyendo la com con el PC. Por lo tanto tenía una dirección específica. Así que sólo tuve que cambiar esta dirección en el programa compilador.

Otro problema que tuve, fue con el cable convertidor USB a RS232, pues cuando quise conectar el PC con otro PLC (un Mitsubishi serie Alpha-2) no había caso: me aparecía error de com. El problema era el DRIVER de este cable conversor. (En mi puesto de trabajo uso WINDOWS XP SP3). Así que desisntalé el driver existente, reinicié y luego enchufé el cable para que el mismo sistema operativo lo instalara (teniendo conexión a INTERNET, obviamente).

Tal vez se cumpla alguno de estos casos en tu PLC de OMRON.


----------

